# 

## Lusia191

Witam jestem tu nowy i to pierwszy mój post :smile:  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes: 

Po świętach Wielkanocnych zaczynamy Budowę Dymszy Rex :tongue:  taki projekt wybraliśmy, w projekcie nic nie pisze o zbrojeniu fundamentu-(Ławy) ja jednak chce zrobić solidny fundament na którym będzie opierał się budynek i nie chce oszczędzać i za zbroić ławę :smile:  teraz tak :

 Ławę mam szeroką na 60cm wys. 30cm kierownik budowy widząc projekt przy 1 wizycie od razu powiedział, że niepotrzebne 60cm wystarczy 50cm, chce odchudzić ławę, dla mnie to bezsens, bo lepiej trzymać się projektu :smile:  a betonu na 60mb ile więcej wyjdzie coś koło 2 kubików.
Dodam, że ściana fundamentowa zewnętrzna jest ma szer.30cm, a wysoka 115cm, będę miał płyty akro i płyty wysokie są na 120cm i nie wiem czy te 5cm nie wylać do równa tej płyty będzie przynajmniej fajnie wyrównać górę ściany fundamentowej i będzie wyżej o 5cm budynek planuje 50cm dać od poziomu 0 terenu fundament nie wiem czy to nie przesada??? ale mówią, że im wyżej tym lepiej teraz nie zalewa, a za 10 lat przyjdzie woda i zaleje  :sad:  mam doświadczenie z tamtego roku przynajmniej u szwagra i sam mówił, że mógł śmiało 10cm dać wyżej :smile: 

Teraz pytanie odnośnie zbrojenia jeżeli już zostanie jak w projekcie, że ława szeroka na 60cm, wys. 30cm to jaki rozstaw strzemion zrobić j.w w projekcie nic nie ma odnośnie zbrojenia fundamentu. Dzwoniąc ostatnio do KIEROWNIKA on upierał się na Ławę 50cm szer i 30cm.wys i mówił, że strzemiona takie: 45cm.szer i 25cm.wys też się dziwiłem nie za mało otuliny będzie ława 30cm wys a on że strzemiono wys na 25cm to po 2,5cm od dołu i góry hmm o szerokość też chodzi 45cm strzemiono a ława 50 mm.
Ja bym zrobił tak- trzymał się projektu czyli ławy 60szer 30wys Zbrojenie przyjął takie : 20wys i 50 szer ewentualnie można ławę odchudzić bo i tak przy ścianie fundamentowej 30cm to wystaje z obu stron po15cm przy ławie szer na 60, a gdyby odchodzić na 50cm to będzie wystawać po 10cm co raczej wystarczy i wtedy przyjąć strzemiona takie:20wys 40szer.

Proszę o POMOC Z góry dziękuje wszystkim  :smile:  porostu już mam mętlik i nie wiem każdy mówi co innego :sad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad: 

załączniki:

----------


## Aedifico

Otulina fundamentu min. 45 mm na podkładzie z "chudego betonu" a bez podkładu 75mm. 2,5 cm to w ławie absolutnie za mało !

----------


## Lusia191

> Otulina fundamentu min. 45 mm na podkładzie z "chudego betonu" a bez podkładu 75mm. 2,5 cm to w ławie absolutnie za mało !


widzisz i tak mówi KIEROWNIK ...że jest ok pewno że za mało ale doradźcie coś więcej czekam na odpowiedzi pozdrawiam

----------


## SKUT13

To aby na pewno kierownik budowy? Mam wątpliwości sądząc po jego pomysłach-odchudzać ławę powinien projektant na podstawie obliczeń podpartych badaniami geotechnicznymi, a kwestie otuliny to wiedza z 1 lub 2 roku budownictwa. Moja rada czym prędzej zmienić kierownika

----------


## jajmar

> zmienić kierownika


podepnę sie pod to bo to słuszna rada.

Strzemiona i zbrojenie ławy powinno być pod ścianą fundamentową czyli u Ciebie strzemiona powinny mieć max szrokość 30cm. Nie zaleznie czy ława ma szerkość 50 czy 60 cm

----------


## elka51

> zmienić kierownika


Kierownikowi pokazać wyjście z budowy i zatrudnić takiego który wybuduje budynek zgodnie z zakupioną dokumentacją.

----------


## Lusia191

No co zrobić już pierwszą zaliczkę dostał za przygotowanie papierów :sad:  a druga po zakończonych pracach :sad: 
Wiem na pewno że to co on radzi jest ZŁE i go nie posłucham zrobię po swojemu :smile:  szwagier też tak radzi :smile: 
czyli zostanę przy ławach szer. 60cm :tongue: 
POMÓŻCIE mi jedynie jakie strzemiona wykonać pod ławę czy tak j.w pisał kolega jarmar  szer. 30cm, na 20cm wys.
dodam Ławe mam w projekcie 60x30
Powoli musze brać się za przygotowanie zbrojenia a ja dalej nie wiem jaki rozstaw tych strzemion a kierownik plecie bzdury... :sad:  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## Barbossa

pierdolca można dostać
jest projekt? z adaptacją?
są podane wymiary elementów konstrukcyjnych?
nie ma w nim nic na temat zbrojenia ław?

----------


## Lusia191

> pierdolca można dostać
> jest projekt? z adaptacją?
> są podane wymiary elementów konstrukcyjnych?
> nie ma w nim nic na temat zbrojenia ław?


no dokładnie ja juz mam powoli dość :smile:  a to poczatek budowy :sad:  nie ma nic na temat zbrojenia ław jest tylko w zestawieniu stali że drut fi12 i fi6 i koniec :smile:  dalej niewiem co z strzemionami  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  HELP ME

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## Lusia191

> W projekcie musisz mieć opis zbrojenia. Poszukaj w opisie konstrukcji czy nic tam nie pisze. Pierwszy raz masz w ręce projekt? Szukaj...szukaj, napewno gdzieś jest. Wiesz jak wygląda strzemiono? To szukaj tego w projekcie! Może pisać np. 4xfi12, strzemiona fi6 co 25cm, 25x25cm.


Kolego dzięki za rade i zainteresowanie z projektem zaprzyjaźniłem się już z ponad pół roku ,studiowałem od A-Z wszystkie inne konstrukcje stalowe wyliczenia rysunki strzemiona na wieńce belki nadproża wszystko jest czarne na białym nic nie pisze o zbrojeniu łąwy fundamentowej a ja  chce zazbroić strzemiono jak wygląda to każdy chyba wie no może każdy :smile:

----------


## elka51

> Kolego dzięki za rade i zainteresowanie z projektem zaprzyjaźniłem się już z ponad pół roku ,studiowałem od A-Z wszystkie inne konstrukcje stalowe wyliczenia rysunki strzemiona na wieńce belki nadproża wszystko jest czarne na białym nic nie pisze o zbrojeniu łąwy fundamentowej a ja  chce zazbroić strzemiono jak wygląda to każdy chyba wie no może każdy


Najwyraźniej projekt z "katalogu" który nie został adaptowany do warunków lokalnych - tj nie zostały przeliczone fundamenty -> dlatego nie ma żadnych danych w projekcie odnośnie zbrojenia.

Zatrudnij sobie Inspektora Nadzoru Inwestorskiego to szybciutko doprowadzi KB do porządku.

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## Lusia191

> Jest Kierownik Budowy? Ktoś robił adaptacje projektu? Zgłoś sie do nich w celu obliczenia zbrojenia na ławy! KB powinien zatwierdzić wykonanie prawidłowego zbrojenia. Jeden telefon i załatwione powinieneś mieć!


 he ja już dzwoniłem do kierownika w tej kwesti przd zakładaniem tego tematu i stąd moje pytania bo kiero powiedział ze odchudzi ławy z 60 na 50 i rozstaw strzemion taki 45x25 czyli po 2,5cm otuliny z kazdej strony przecież to chore :sad:  mnie sie wydaje żę prety główne fi12 powinny znajdować się centralnie pod ścianą fundamentową tam jest najwiekszy nacisk, co dam mi rozstaw 45 nie bedzie bezposrednio pod sciana fundamentową tylko obok jej wspomne ściana fundamentowa ma 30cm czyli wg. mnie uważam że powinny być strzemiona 25x20 czy ktoś wkońcu mi pomoże PROSZE :Confused:

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## Lusia191

> Jak zrobisz strzemiona 25x20, lub 27x20 co 20-25cm będzie dobrze


dzięki kolego :rotfl:  w końcu poprawiłeś mi humor przed weekendem :smile:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle: 
jeżeli ktoś chce  jeszcze coś dodać to będę wdzięczny :smile:  pozdrawiam i miłego Weekendu :smile:

----------


## zorro128

Strzemiona 25-20 powinny być optymalne w większości projektów rozstaw jest co 25cm. Swoją drogą to dziwne że nie ma tego w projekcie...

----------


## elka51

> Jak zrobisz strzemiona 25x20, lub 27x20 co 20-25cm będzie dobrze


Przy takich strzeminonach od razu wylać ławę na 35 cm.... szkoda betonu który zostanie odłamany i nie będzie pracować w sposób założony w obliczeniach...

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## byry007

ja mam mieć ławy 30 na 60 i zbrojenie 20na 25 czemu miało by pękać ??

----------


## Aedifico

> Przy takich strzeminonach od razu wylać ławę na 35 cm.... szkoda betonu który zostanie odłamany i nie będzie pracować w sposób założony w obliczeniach...


W jakich obliczeniach?

----------


## heine84

lotto

----------


## Aedifico

> W obliczeniach Pani czy Pana (bo w sumie to nie wiadomo co to) ela51(czy zibi), choć na 100% nic nie poda ani nie pokaże  Taki forumowy "jaś śmietana" z Onetu 
> Wszyscy prosimy o dowody  choć pewnie bardziej prawdopodobne że jutro trafie 6 w lotto niż coś nam przedstawi


W 95% bdynkó jednorodzinnych projektuje i wykonuje się ławy betonowe. Zbrojenie stosowane jest konstrukcyjne a nie obliczeniowe.

----------


## Lusia191

> W 95% bdynkó jednorodzinnych projektuje i wykonuje się ławy betonowe. Zbrojenie stosowane jest konstrukcyjne a nie obliczeniowe.


Witam przyjechałem po nocy z pracy patrze i tu zaś bałagan namieszane że łohohoh masakra czy te strzemiona 25x30 na ławę 60x30 będą ok?? 
a co jak niby będą strzemiona szersze to nie popęka??? już sam nie wiem wydaje mi się że największy nacisk jest pod ścianą fundamentową
przepraszam że nawet tak napisałem wydaje mi się bo na pewno jest w 100% racja...

----------


## Aedifico

> Witam przyjechałem po nocy z pracy patrze i tu zaś bałagan namieszane że łohohoh masakra czy te strzemiona 25x30 na ławę 60x30 będą ok?? 
> a co jak niby będą strzemiona szersze to nie popęka??? już sam nie wiem wydaje mi się że największy nacisk jest pod ścianą fundamentową
> przepraszam że nawet tak napisałem wydaje mi się bo na pewno jest w 100% racja...


Strzemiona 25x20 co 25 cm to tak typowo przy wys. ławy 30 cm. Tylko podkreślam,że takie opisy powinny być w projekcie adaptacyjnym ja nie wiem jaki macie grunt.

----------


## Łukasz80

> Strzemiona 25x20 co 25 cm to tak typowo przy wys. ławy 30 cm. Tylko podkreślam,że takie opisy powinny być w projekcie adaptacyjnym j*a nie wiem jaki macie grunt*.


słuszna uwaga - też miałem takie parametry ław. Po wizycie geologa i na podstawie jego wyników konstruktor (na zlecenie architekta adaptującego projekt) zmienił ławy na 40x80, a stężające na 100x40....(nie pamiętam już wysokości być może to było x50)

----------


## Lusia191

> słuszna uwaga - też miałem takie parametry ław. Po wizycie geologa i na podstawie jego wyników konstruktor (na zlecenie architekta adaptującego projekt) zmienił ławy na 40x80, a stężające na 100x40....(nie pamiętam już wysokości być może to było x50)


to gdzie ty mieszkasz??? na piaskach czy co???
ja mieszkam na śląsku dokładnie okolice Bielska Białej tu raczej budujący nie mają problemów z gruntem :smile:

----------


## SKUT13

Jeśli chodzi o piaski, to akurat w większości przypadków bardzo dobre grunty

----------


## Lusia191

> Jeśli chodzi o piaski, to akurat w większości przypadków bardzo dobre grunty


to kolega musi mieć chyba działkę na bagnach :smile:  w takim wypadku j.w
jak takie mega ławy robi 100x40 i 80x40 szok

ja postanowiłem ostatecznie że strzemiona na łąwy 60x30 bedą:
 40x20 lub 25x20

pzdr. i dzięki wszystkim za zainteresowanie się tematem ogólnie to tak jak w moim temacie ludzie piszą rożnie i bałagan jest i będzie :smile:   BASTA :wave:

----------


## Łukasz80

> to kolega musi mieć chyba działkę na bagnach w takim wypadku j.w
> jak takie mega ławy robi 100x40 i 80x40 szok
> 
> ja postanowiłem ostatecznie że strzemiona na łąwy 60x30 bedą:
>  40x20 lub 25x20
> 
> pzdr. i dzięki wszystkim za zainteresowanie się tematem ogólnie to tak jak w moim temacie ludzie piszą rożnie i bałagan jest i będzie  BASTA


no bałagan będzie, bo nie ma sprecyzowanej odpowiedzi na Twoje pytanie na odległość....

Grunt to glina i iły - to przyczyna...

----------


## Lusia191

a jednak coś znalazłem :

Zbrojenia do betonu. Zbrojenie ław fundamentowych powinno się składać z 4 prętów o średnicy 12 mm, połączonych strzemionami o średnicy 4,5-6 mm. Pręty tworzą szkielet przestrzenny ustawiony w osi ławy fundamentowej lub bezpośrednio pod ścianą nośną. Pręty i strzemiona muszą być sztywno połączone drutem wiązałkowym, przez spawanie lub zgrzewanie. Pręty główne łączy się na zakład długości 50 cm dla stali gładkiej lub 40 cm dla stali żebrowanej. W narożach wszystkie pręty główne, występujące w połączeniu, powinny być zagięte pod kątem prostym na długość co najmniej 20 cm. Ewentualnie, oddzielne szkielety zbrojeniowe powinny być połączone za pomocą 2 (lub 4) dodatkowych prętów w kształcie litery L o długości ramion 1 m. Pręty gładkie powinny być zakończone hakami.

tu przykład, 2 rodzaje bezpośrednio pod ścianą fundamentową i szerzej:
(dodam że szer śc,fundament też 30cm)

----------


## SKUT13

dla 99% przypadków domków schemat B i broń Boże pręty gładkie jako zbrojenie główne. Jeśli chodzi o połączenie ław to istotne jest ich prawidłowe wykonanie nie tylko kształt prętów, ale i ich umiejscowienie-tego powinien dopilnować kierownik

----------


## Lusia191

> dla 99% przypadków domków schemat B i broń Boże pręty gładkie jako zbrojenie główne. Jeśli chodzi o połączenie ław to istotne jest ich prawidłowe wykonanie nie tylko kształt prętów, ale i ich umiejscowienie-tego powinien dopilnować kierownik


dzięki kolego :wave: czyli teraz już na pewno wiem 100% że moje strzemiona będą mieć wymiar 25szer na 20wys  :smile:  czas zabierać się za wyginanie strzemion bo jest ich troche  :smile:  jeżeli ktoś chce jeszce coś dodać to śmiało , jeszce raz dziękuje wszystkim którzy mi doradzali :wave:

----------


## Lusia191

Moje pierwsze strzemiono 25x20  :wink:  muszę jeszcze dojść do wprawy, ale nie jest źle  :smile:  Jak Wam się podoba?

----------


## kaszjo

Pozwólcie, że się włączę, ale chciałbym zapytać, czy ktoś może mi wyjaśnić (podać link, rysunek, itp.) jak wykonać taką giętarkę do strzemion? Też chciałbym to sam zrobić, ale jestem zupełnym laikiem, za to ambitnym i nie takie rzeczy się robiło "ze śwagrem"  :wink: . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Xerses

> Pozwólcie, że się włączę, ale chciałbym zapytać, czy ktoś może mi wyjaśnić (podać link, rysunek, itp.) jak wykonać taką giętarkę do strzemion? Też chciałbym to sam zrobić, ale jestem zupełnym laikiem, za to ambitnym i nie takie rzeczy się robiło "ze śwagrem" . Pozdrawiam.


Klocek , pięć śrub wbijasz i kawałek rurki :smile:

----------


## jajmar

> Pozwólcie, że się włączę, ale chciałbym zapytać, czy ktoś może mi wyjaśnić (podać link, rysunek, itp.) jak wykonać taką giętarkę do strzemion? Też chciałbym to sam zrobić, ale jestem zupełnym laikiem, za to ambitnym i nie takie rzeczy się robiło "ze śwagrem" . Pozdrawiam.


Wybierz sie do jakiegoś składu buowlanego pomacaj giętrka poogladaj. Giętarak to koło 100zł kosztuje nie prościej kupic ?

----------


## o_c

i wszystko jasne

----------


## czarn-y

Dla zainteresowanych, w moim projekcie domu jednorodzinnego dla ław o grubości 35cm, szerokość strzemion podana 24cm, brak podanej wysokości(nie wiem czemu). Ale przyjmując, że od góry i dołu zbrojenie musi być zalane minimum 5cm betonu to wysokość strzemion wychodzi 25cm. Czyli strzemiona mają być 24cmx25cm.

Źle to chyba odczytałem, szerokość 24cm na rys. to chyba szerokość bloczka betonowego. Więc pomóżcie. Jakie wymiary mają mieć strzemiona. Poniżej rysunek jednej z moich ław.

----------


## heine84

.

----------

